# Arabian? But what color/pattern is this in this breed???



## ponyupbb (May 22, 2012)

This is the newest member of our horse family. We were told he is full blood arabian BUT I've never seen his coloring before on an arabian. He has very arab features such as nose scoop, head and neck with the up held tail. Just having trouble pin pointing if he is in fact mixed with something or if he is full blood what color he should be called. Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

He is fleabitten grey. He is a grey horse with little flecks of his original coat colour. It is very common in Arabians


----------



## ponyupbb (May 22, 2012)

Also he has a pink mark on his nose which I've heard is not an arab feature? And yes his mane is yellow/orange...all the time.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The pink mark is where he would have a snip if his hair was dark and covered his nose. White markings have pink skin. As for his mane and tail being yellow, that is probably stained that way. A lot of work can get the colour back to white, try searching in the grooming section


----------



## ponyupbb (May 22, 2012)

ok I'll look that up! Thanks. What about the yellow/orange mane? Normal or...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Normal. As I said, probably staining.


----------



## ponyupbb (May 22, 2012)

ok thanks! First white horse so I'm a little green on the subject! thanks again!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

No worries


----------



## ponyupbb (May 22, 2012)

After just a few minutes searching I found other flea bitten arabs with gold, yellow, bay and orange manes that are always that color. It may just be his genetics but I'm going to work on it anyway.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

ponyupbb said:


> Also he has a pink mark on his nose which I've heard is not an arab feature? And yes his mane is yellow/orange...all the time.


They have pink noses. The yellow is just accumulated dirt and age.. good shampooing and blueing will help lift out the yellow.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Lady Barbary, my first Arabian mare. Flea Bitten grey, white mane and tail, though you couldn't tell it by this pic and pink on her nose. It took lots and lots of shampooing and copious amounts of W.O.W. to get that tail and mane snow white again! 

Healing Tree WOW! Whitener - Shampoos & Cleansers from SmartPak Equine


----------

